# Zastava arms Serbia



## proka89

I am opening this topic to present to you one of the most important companies of the Serbian defense industry (Since i am the only active member from Serbia )



> *Zastava Arms* is the cradle of Serbian industry. By a decision rendered in 1851 the Gun Foundry was moved from Belgrade to Kragujevac and in 1853 first cannon barrels were cast. This ended the efforts of the Principality of Serbia to have its own production of arms and equipment.
> 
> Gun Foundry in Kragujevac, the center of the Principality of Serbia, developed quickly. The Gun Foundry had first steam engines, first electric light, first technical school, first quality system and at Large World Fair in Paris, in 1889, the Gun Foundry won several medals.
> 
> Before the Second World War, the factory was a real industrial giant, with almost twelve thousand employees and ten thousand machines.
> 
> After the war, the factory started the production of rifle M48, and today Zastava Arms produces modern small arms. The factory continued the production of artillery weapons - anti-aircraft cannons. Together with military program, the factory developed the program of hunting and sporting weapons.
> 
> Years of experience in the field of development of products, technology and capacities created conditions for the transfer of technology to other countries.



It's important to know that company suffered some heavy blows in recent history. First they were hit with sanctions, which took their place in guns market. And after that they suffered more damage in the bombing of Yugoslavia in 1999 (Factory was practically destroyed). But still they didn't give up, and now they are back on the market, exporting more than 40 000 000 $ per year, mostly in US (the irony).

Absolute hit on US market is *Zastava PAP* semi automatic rifle. Only in this year they sold more than 90 000 of them.












They are sold in many variants (as Krinkov style pistol, with polymer stock, wooden stock...). Price in the US is between 700 and 900 $.

They are also producing and exporting some great hunting rifles, which are really cheap if you are in the US. 

This is nice video review about two of them:





Remington was for example selling some Zastava rifles under their own name, and i think that tells us something about quality of Zastava arms rifles. For example:

Zastava MP22R (Remington Model Five) .22 Bolt Action Rifle






One more popular product of Zastava arms iz pistol CZ 99, which is i believe really popular in Pakistan. more modern version is EZ9:











It's often called poor man's Sig. And here are some new products from Zastava:
















And more on the site of Zastava arms.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
14


----------



## proka89

And few more nice videos:

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Although i don't know much about guns - but these looks cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

is one of em Krink? This dude had it for 850.00 for sale


----------



## proka89

@Ghareeb_Da_Baal
I saw Classic firearms selling Krinkov M92PV from Zastava for 700$

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

@proka89

Nice work yara

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

proka89 said:


> @Ghareeb_Da_Baal
> I saw Classic firearms selling Krinkov M92PV from Zastava for 700$



Just saw that. Need it in TX though!
Yugo AK-47 Pistol Model PAP M92PV With Free Bonus Shooters Pkg. - 7.62x39 caliber


----------



## MilSpec

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> Just saw that. Need it in TX though!
> Yugo AK-47 Pistol Model PAP M92PV With Free Bonus Shooters Pkg. - 7.62x39 caliber


maybe
Centurion 39 AK Pistol 7.62x39cal, USA MFG, by CAI. New.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

@proka89 thanks for sharing - well CZ999 Scorpion was sold like a hot cake and has been primary weapon for Self Defence as well as range use - recently they stopped importing CZ999 S and started the import of EZ9 (CZ 999S with rails) and EZ9 Compact.

EZ9 is also hot - infact I will be buying one soon inshallah by next month.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

Few more pics...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## proka89

Sadam M70 AB2 and M70

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

By the way Zastava M93 Black arrow is the most powerful sniper rifle in the Far Cry 3 



> "No rifle hits harder at long range than this .50 calibre beast. Simply put, it kills what it hits."
> &#8212; in-game handbook
> 
> "The Z93 is the perfect weapon for when you really want to kill someone. This Yugoslavian bolt-action rifle is chambered in .50BMG, which is a bullet large enough to kill a T-Rex or explode a watermelon in Russia on webcam."
> &#8212; Survival Guide





> The final sniper rifle to be unlocked, the "Z93," is a Zastava M93 "Black Arrow" .50 BMG anti-material rifle. Despite being used in a couple of the later missions on the North island, it only unlocks in the store on the South island, where it is used by Privateer snipers. It is able to mount a suppressor, extended magazine, enhanced zoom or illuminated reticle, and can have three modifications added, though it cannot mount the two scope options together. Easily the most powerful of the sniper rifles, it is the only one able to kill a heavy or flamer soldier in one headshot. The Signature version, "AMR," (presumably "Anti Material Rifle") has an extended magazine and enhanced zoom, and fires incendiary armour piercing rounds.



*M93*:





*Z93*:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Y u no sell assault rifles in Pakistan?I'd buy em for sure....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Y u no sell assault rifles in Pakistan?I'd buy em for sure....



It's not up to Zastava, someone in Pakistan needs to import them just like the EZ9.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89

*One more review of Zastava PAP Gen II:*






There were some feeding issues with the first versions of Zastava PAP rifle, but that was the problem caused by Century arms poor conversion from single stack magazine to double stack magazine.

*Zastava M76 Sniper Rifle:*






The M76 is similar in concept to the Russian Dragunov SVD sniper rifle, a semi-automatic rifle using a full-power cartridge from a 10-round magazine. However, the M76 is closer to the AK-47/RPK design than the Dragunov, similar to the Romanian PSL. Being derived from the AK design it is simple and reliable, and like other Zastava AK-derivatives it is of high-quality manufacture. Accuracy is typically around 1.5 MOA, which is good for a Kalashnikov design and entirely acceptable for the designated marksman role.

*Zastava M70A 9mm Tokarev:*











American Rifleman - Zastava M70A 9 mm Pistol






Zastava M70A Tokarev | The Bang Switch

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89

* Zastava PAP M92:*






*Zastava M88A Baby Tokarev 9mm Pistol:*






*Barrett M82 .50 BMG and Zastava M93 Black Arrow .50 BMG:*

















Ilham Aliyev with Zastava M93:






American Rifleman - EAA Black Arrow M93 Rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## proka89

*Zastava to export infantry weapons to Libya, in a deal wort 103 millions of dollars.*

Zastava Oruzje company, Serbian most famous arms producer, is being seriously prepared for big business arrangement with Libya which includes export of infantry weapons in amount of 103 million dollars in the next two to three years and which will be the business of a decade for the factory.

-Confirmation that state will sign an export contract with Libya within Jugoimport SDPR Company arrived in Kragujevac. Big work related to the modernization of production hall and equipment and introduction of new technologies will begin after signing the contract and expansion of capacities that includes construction of a new factory on existing location is in the plan. Weapon users from Kragujevac completely understand that new, modern production drives will be necessary for realization of this big announced business with Libya, next to existing ones and they seriously reconsider possibility of construction of new factory and the number of employees will be significantly increased.

Zastava Oruzje will deliver big contingents of machine guns M 84, the newest army rifle M 21, grenade launchers, long range snipers M 93 “Black Arrow” and other weapons to Libya.

Zastava’s weapon factory has already arranged export business for this year, mostly for American trade in amount of 45 million dollars that overburdened existing production and cadre potentials. Therefore, National Employment Services will engage 200 of new production workers. Work agreements with 160 young workers, which have been engaged here since the autumn last year, will be prolonged at the same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

*Azerbaijan and Serbia to start producing grenade launchers this year*



> Baku. Rashad Suleymanov – APA. The production facility created in Baku with the participation of the Serbian company will be put into operation in the middle of this year, Serbian Yugoimport company, responsible for arms export and military-technical cooperation, told APA.
> 
> The new facility will produce a variety of grenade launchers (mounted and tubular grenade launcher) needed in Azerbaijan.
> 
> In 2011, Azerbaijan’s Ministry of Defense Industry and arms manufacturers Zastava Arms signed a contract on co-production.
> 
> Serbian media reports that the total amount of the contract is € 30 million. The contract includes the creation of production facility in Azerbaijan and receipt of a license from Serbia.
> 
> The Serbian delegation attended the IDEX-2013 in the United Arab Emirates in February this year told APA that Azerbaijan has started creating the production facility of grenade launcher. The Serbian representatives also said that this facility will produce 40 and 46 mm revolver grenade launchers.



*Modernized M93*

*

*

*

*

*

*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## proka89

Some guy adapting Zastava M92 in to 6.5 Grendel:











And some Zastava Krinkov style pistols adjusted by the users:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## proka89

Zastava mauser rifles:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## proka89

Zastava arms will sell weapons worth over 40 million dollars in 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

@proka89 

Are the barrels chrome lined? I remember hearing that alot of the yugo weapons were not. Maybe its different now.


----------



## proka89

Kaan said:


> @proka89
> 
> Are the barrels chrome lined? I remember hearing that alot of the yugo weapons were not. Maybe its different now.



If you are asking about Zastava PAP rifles, they dont have chrome lined barrels, they are cold forged. On the other hand Zastava M21 family of assault rifles does have chrome lined barrel, the same thing applies to Zastava sniper rifles and for example EZ9 pistol....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*PAP M85 NP .223 Pistol *








> Boris and I met during his first class at Gunsite. A Russian Jew, he had served in the Red Army infantry before leaving Russia for Israel, then later, the United States. His real name wasn’t Boris but it was a nickname that stuck. One day we were talking about the AK- 47 and I asked him about cleaning the rifle. Boris replied, with a horrified look on his face, “Vhy vould you?”
> 
> The Avtomat Kalashnikova, Mikhail Kalashnikov’s assault rifle, remains the most prolific of military small arms. More than 70 million have been manufactured and the rifle and its many variations have been built in Russia, Albania, Bulgaria, China, Egypt, Poland, Romania and Yugoslavia, among other places. Wait a minute. Did I say Yugoslavia? Yes, Yugoslavia is gone but the Zastava firearms plant in Serbia remains in operation producing high quality civilian and military weapons. These days, AK-47/AKM – type rifles made there are often referred to as Yugo AKs and are considered some of the best made anywhere. The subject of this review is a new AK pistol variation because it’s chambered, not in the usual 7.62 X 39 caliber, but in .223 Remington/5.56 NATO and unlike other AKs it is made with a magazine well extension allowing the use of standard M-16/AR-15 magazines. This model should be popular with American shooters so when I heard J&G Sales of Prescott, Arizona was getting in a shipment of these pistols I had to buy one and try it out. Adding to the appeal of this pistol is the price. At $499 it is about half what you might expect to pay for an AR pistol.










> The Model PAP M85 NP is a semi-automatic pistol with a 10.25 inch barrel. It’s reminiscent of the short barreled, fully automatic Krinkov AKs and sports the distinctive Krinkov style flash hider. Overall length of the pistol, including the flash hider, is 21 5/8 inches. The unloaded weight is 6 pounds, 7 ounces and the weight with the fully loaded 30 round Tapco polymer magazine provided is 7 pounds, 9 ounces. The sights are what you would expect on a Yugo AK rifle. Attached to the hinged top cover, the rear sight has two flip-up blades with white dots marked 2 and 4 for 200 and 400 meters. The front sight is an elevation adjustable AK sight that includes a flip up white dot post that’s a little easier to see than the plain, black one. The pistol grip is checkered plastic, the bolt and carrier are plain steel and the operating rod and piston are chromed. The forend is smooth wood with three ventilation holes, a feature distinctive to the Serbian models. The stamped metal receiver, hammer forged barrel and other metal parts have a black, slightly shiny finish. The safety lever, located on the right side of the receiver, is two-position; up for safe and down for fire, but with a twist. AK pattern rifles normally have no provision for locking the bolt to the rear but the safety on the M85 has a notch on the top that can be used to lock the bolt to the rear by capturing the bolt handle. What a simple solution to the way AKs have operated since, oh, 1947. The trigger on my M85 is pretty good for a two stage military trigger. After about ½” of gritty take-up the trigger breaks crisply at about 5 pounds. There is no over-travel (movement of the trigger after sear release) and the trigger resets with a positive click.










> At the range my objective was to see how well the M85 functioned with a variety of .223 ammunition fed from different magazines. I used Federal 55 grain (gr.) soft points, Federal and Black Hills 55 gr. full metal jacket, and Hornady 65 gr. hollow points fed from the magazine that comes with the pistol as well as 20 and 30 round magazines from Magpul, 30 round mags from Colt and Brownells and a few other magazines of various origins. A note on reloading: The M85 has a push button magazine release on the right side of the magazine well extension, rather than the AK style paddle release located in front of the trigger guard. The magazines fit snugly and don’t drop free when the magazine release button is depressed. If you’re expecting to execute a competition style speed reload with this pistol you’re going to be disappointed. On the other hand, it may not be an issue if you’re comfortable with 30 rounds in a magazine. I reload by grabbing the magazine and pressing the release button with the same hand, using a finger on the left hand or the thumb on the right. I pull the magazine out, drop it or put it away, insert a fresh magazine, grasp the charging handle and run the bolt. Because the bolt of AK guns doesn’t lock to the rear when empty, I’m in the habit of pulling the bolt handle to the rear and releasing it when I change magazines on any AK system gun – to make sure there’s a round in the chamber. For me, shooting right handed, it’s easier to keep my right hand on the pistol grip and reload with the left. I roll the pistol to the right and run the bolt handle from underneath. Pulling on the bolt handle with the left hand while pushing forward with the right makes the operation more positive.










> With Boris in mind I didn’t clean the M85 before or during testing. Using what I imagined might be Russian infantryman methods, I lubricated the bolt with motor oil from the dipstick of my truck. The pistol ran with everything I fed it from every one of the magazines I used and there were no malfunctions. AKs are known for being reliable but I was worried that one feeding .223 ammunition from AR magazines might not function properly. As it turns out, my concerns were unfounded. Speaking of malfunctions, when Boris and I were talking about AKs I asked him whether Red Army soldiers were trained to repair AKs. He said, “Vhy bother? Throw it avay and get another vun.”
> 
> Stay tuned. I’m working up a Part II with more information on shooting the M85 NP, accuracy testing and accessories to set it up as a proper truck gun or home defense weapon.



PAP M85 NP .223 Pistol | Down Range TV

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89

*New life for Old Foundry*






Cannons have not been made at Kragujevac for a long time and the factory is now known for the production of small arms. However, the Old Foundry Museum maintains a record of significant dates in the country’s history, ensuring this facility is unique in Serbia and one of the few of its kind in Europe.

On 15th October 1853 the newly-built foundry successfully cast its first cannon, marking the start of development of the Serbian military industry and industrial production in Serbia generally. The event was made even more important thanks to the presence of Prince Aleksandar Karadjordjević and his entourage. Nowadays this day is celebrated as the Day of the Zastava Arms factory. *The initial growth of the military factory would go on to determine the rhythm of the city’s life for decades to come.*

*EXAMPLE OF INDUSTRIAL ARCHITECTURE*

The Old Foundry is located in Zastava Arms factory’s oldest preserved building – the building of the former foundry, erected in 1882. With the introduction of new materials – iron, concrete and glass, together with the decorative elements of contemporary European industrial architecture – it can almost be considered as a forerunner of what would later be defined (at the beginning of the 20th century) as the Bauhaus movement. Innovative ideas from the West were probably brought to the factory by engineer Todor ‘Toša’ Selesković, who managed the foundry from 1881 until 1892. It is assumed that he was also a designer, as he was educated in Germany, where these contemporary art movements emerged.

*The factory’s centenary in 1953 saw the facility placed under state protection as a cultural property of great importance.* The foundry was used until the end of the 1960s (until 1968), with the change of the use for this building seeing it house the Old Foundry factory museum. In 1973 the museum underwent a significant transformation. Experts and prominent museum workers, such as *Dr. Lazar Trifunović, Dr. Nikola Vučo, Colonel Milorad Prelević, architect Milan Bojer* and others, were engaged. The then new exhibition, which largely survives to this day, albeit with minor additions, illustrates the technical and technological development of the factory, but also the economic, social, cultural and educational development of Kragujevac and Serbia.

It is also one of the few buildings to have withstood the ravages of wars (two world wars and the last bombing of 1999) due to its construction method, the construction method, combining brick, concrete and iron, made the facility very stable and strong.

*LIGHT OF THE FUTURE*

It is infinitely interesting to briefly step back in time more than 150 years to visit this exceptional building, see some old photographs, tools, machines or the first cannon, cast in 1853. Indeed, the Old Foundry museum is reminiscent of the time when the first steam engine arrived in Kragujevac and when the first cannons for the Serbian army were cast. Apart from the authentic old foundry building, the museum is also distinctive in terms of its size – spanning an area of 1,200 square metres.

Exhibits are mostly owned by the factory museum, while part of the display was borrowed from other institutions, primarily the Military Museum in Belgrade, thus ensuring the exhibition offers better quality and greater diversity. *The Old Foundry museum’s collection comprises 5,500 items classified into seven collections: weaponsand equipment, machinery and tools, archives, photographs, art works, stamps and medals.*

*



*

*



*

*



*

The museum’s setting includes the first cannon cast in the Kragujevac cannon foundry on 27th October 1853, but also includes the original foundry where cannons used to be cast. It should be noted that the museum possesses rarities such as the famous Mauser-Milovanović rifle – “kokinka” M.1880, or its improved version from 1907 – Mauzer-Milovanović-Djurić, with a five-round magazine. The permanent display also includes a hand grenade from the Vasić M.1898 system. The exhibit includes some rare examples of old guns which were produced abroad and reconstructed at the factory, such as the Mini-Frankot-Petrović system, M.1857, with the stamp of Mihailo Cvejić, or a flintlock rifle from the turn of the 18th to the 19th centuries.

Back in 1889, one old photograph aroused interest at the World Fair in Paris, where the factory was represented with 42 products. In fact, the factory’s shell plant was the first plant in Serbia to be equipped with electric lighting, which was installed back in 1884. This light of the future, shown in the photo, particularly in the industrial hall, was something new even for developed countries.

The museum also presents the military factory’s production programme between the two world wars. There are photos and archival material and facsimiles of important documents. Of particular importance is the post-WWII programme for artillery and weapons, the hunting and sporting weapons programme (hunting carbines and rifles, semiautomatic and automatic pistols and revolvers). Today the museum’s collection is complemented with examples of modern weapons.

The museum exhibition at the Old Foundry provides an exciting atmosphere of the period when it was designated as a leading light of the local industrial revolution in Serbia. Moreover, it is a witness of Serbia’s roots.

Serbia.com | New life for Old Foundry - Serbia.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

thanks for sharing awsome weapons



proka89 said:


> Zastava arms will sell weapons worth over 40 million dollars in 2014.





proka89 said:


> Zastava arms will sell weapons worth over 40 million dollars in 2014.







nice pistol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

earlier i was viewing your thread in which you posted pictures of army personel or cammandos with grey camouflage 

gotta admire that uniform looks really cool could may be the best uniform in europe


----------



## MilSpec

proka89 said:


> Zastava arms will sell weapons worth over 40 million dollars in 2014.




Are any of the engraved revolvers available in US?


----------



## proka89

sandy_3126 said:


> Are any of the engraved revolvers available in US?



You would have to order one from Zastava. All of those are hand made, according to the wishes of buyer, Zastava doesn't engrave guns in advance. So you would have to contact Zastava directly or through some firearms importer.


----------



## proka89

Zastava arms M12 at DSA 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

*Zastava M85 NP .223 Pistol – Part II *

*




*

These days we would refer to Mikhail Kalashnikov as someone who had “been there and done that”. He fought with the Red Army against the invading Germans during World War II and was severely wounded in the process. Kalashnikov had an intimate knowledge of “war in the mud”, the Russian concept of employing weapons that are robust and easy to use under the most adverse conditions, and his assault rifle design reflected these ideals. It would go on to become the most prolific military rifle ever, especially in Third World countries where training is limited and concepts like weapon cleaning and maintenance are unheard of. The rifle, of course, is the AK-47.
As I wrote earlier the Zastava PAP M85 NP I bought at J&G Sales is different and unique among AK variants because it’s chambered in .223/5.56 NATO ammunition that feeds from standard M-16/AR-15 magazines. First, I tested the pistol for reliability with a mix of ammunition from various manufacturers and every type of AR magazine I had. Exceeding my expectations, the pistol functioned flawlessly. Next it was time to test accuracy.






I rested the pistol on sandbags and fired 5 shot groups at 25 yards. Not expecting much, because the Krinkov style iron sights don’t exactly offer a precision sight picture, I was surprised to find I could consistently shoot groups in the 1 – 1.5” range with some going under an inch. Using a Tapco sight tool, I adjusted the front sight for both windage and elevation to achieve a 25 yard zero. Speaking of sights, for quick shots at close ranges I found centering the target in the semi-circular front sight wings was sufficient for making quick “minute of bad guy” hits on silhouette targets. Adjusting the front sight to zero the pistol may seem backwards, but you move the front sight left for moving the group to the right and down (clockwise) for moving the group up.

One of the things that appealed to me about the M85 was the availability of an arm stabilizing brace called the SB-47 produced by Century Arms International, the outfit who import the M85. Designed to assist handicapped shooters in shooting a rather large, heavy pistol one-handed, these devices are becoming increasing popular accessories for AR and AK design pistols. As I understand it, the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives (BATFE) has determined that attaching one of these arm stabilizers to a pistol does not constitute the making of a Short Barreled Rifle (SBR). Buying or making a SBR requires federal paperwork and the payment of a tax to the government. This law dates back to the mid-1930s and makes SBRs akin to short-barreled shotguns and machineguns. The BATFE are known for ruthlessly enforcing the law restricting SBRs so gun owners are understandably wary of provoking them by intentionally or inadvertently possessing an SBR. However, having ruled that the arm stabilizer is not a rifle stock and approved their attachment to AR and AK pistols, BATFE have left the matter of how they wish to hold or shoot their pistol up to the individual. In other words, if you want to use the arm stabilizer like a shortened stock, and shoot the pistol from the shoulder, it’s okay, and it works very well in the case of the M85 with the SB-47 brace. Fired this way, the stabilizer really does stabilize the pistol, especially when firing multiple shots.






The brace is attached to the pistol by simply unscrewing the bolt at the bottom of the pistol grip, inserting the two metal “forks” on the front of the brace between the pistol grip and the frame and tightening the bolt. While I was at it, I changed the pistol grip to a Hogue rubber grip I found among the extensive number of accessories available for AK rifles and pistols offered by Brownells, my favorite mail order gun parts source. Adding the brace brings the overall length of the M85 pistol to 29.5 inches and increases the unloaded weight to 7 pounds, 13 ounces. Like most AKs, the SB-47 stabilizer has some sharp edges. When I get the time I plan to knock some of these edges off, and although it might not be pretty, hey, it’s an AK.






Thinking the M85/SB-47 might be a handy truck gun, I ordered a Trojan Horse long gun concealment case, also from the Brownells catalog. The Trojan Horse case is a semi-hard case designed to look like a case that might be carrying a musical instrument or a couple of tennis racquets instead of a gun. It’s the perfect size for the M85 pistol and has room for spare magazines or other accessories.

Finally, we arrive at the question of what the M85 pistol is good for. With the abundance of accessories available for AKs it can be set up in any number of ways to suit different roles. For example, I’m considering screwing a small section of rail to the wood forend and attaching a Streamlight TLR-2 G weapon light with a green laser to set the pistol up as a home defense gun. As I mentioned, especially when stored in the Trojan Horse case, the M85 is an excellent truck gun. Best of all, it’s fun to shoot, but inevitably it begs comparison to an AR carbine or pistol. There are two primary differences, those being weight and cost. The M85/SB-47 is a compact package, several inches shorter than a 16” barreled AR with the stock collapsed – and about the same size as an AR pistol – but it is a couple of pounds heavier. The cost difference between an AR carbine or pistol and the M85 is significant, something like $300-$500 or more. I guess it comes down to your preferences, as among shooters there is the AK crowd and the AR crowd and the two can argue endlessly about which system is better without ever coming to agreement. It’s kind of like Ford vs. Chevy.

Kalashnikov’s marvel, the AK-47, has endured for more than 60 years while proving itself to be versatile, durable and brilliantly simple. If my M85 is representative of the breed I should be able to use it, abuse it and shoot it a long time without cleaning. After all, as Boris told me, “Vhy vould you?”

Zastava M85 NP .223 Pistol - Part II | Down Range TV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Nice small arms


----------



## Kompromat

Its funny how Americans get away with that wrist strap


----------



## proka89

*Review: Zastava M77 PS Rifle*

There are quite a few good deals to be had in the firearms world nowadays. There’s a glut of AR-pattern rifles and parts available at affordable prices, owed to the fact that many panic-buyers are still attempting to offset their overspending, and that manufacturers are ramping up production to meet demand.

Being able to build a good AR-15 for about $700 is well and good for the general shooting public, but what about those of us who like our guns to be a bit more unique—and supply a bigger bang? Luckily, for those of us whose tastes are a bit more unconventional, Century International Arms (CIA) began offering the affordable-but-well-made Zastava Arms PAP M77 PS rifle in .308 Winchester last year. The M77 has flown under the radar of many shooters, and this economical blaster deserves a lot more attention than it’s garnered so far.





_A right-side view of the Zastava PAP M77 PS rifle._

Zastava Arms has been in the arms-making business for over a century, and they know their stuff. American collectors and shooters would certainly recognize their offerings, though not necessarily the name _behind_ them. Zastava is the manufacturer of firearms like the M70 AK series and its derivatives, and Mauser pattern bolt-action rifles (such as the M85 “Mini Mauser,” reviewed by OutdoorHub’s Dick Jones here). Zastava also made the M59 SKS-pattern rifle, which many military surplus enthusiasts have experience with.

_Side note: The guns made by Zastava are often referred to as “Yugos,” shorthand for Yugoslavia. In the early 1990s, when Yugoslavia broke apart into a number of states, Zastava remained operational within the new territory of the Republic of Serbia. The term is antiquated, most likely introduced when Zastava-made firearms and AK parts kits were first imported to the United States decades ago—but it’s persisted. Google around for aftermarket AK accessories and you’ll be sure to run into “Yugo pattern” stocks, handguards, and the like. If you want to customize an M77 PS, look for “Yugo” stuff._

_




The Zastava M77′s three-position adjustable gas block. The author did not encounter a need for it during his review._

The PAP M77 PS is a semiautomatic AK-pattern rifle made by Zastava Arms of Serbia and imported by CIA. It is a “sporting” variant of the M77 B1 assault rifle, complete with a polymer thumbhole stock and welded muzzle nut that covers 14x1mm threads. Internally, it’s just a beefed-up long-stroke AK gas piston action. It also features a three-position adjustable gas block.

Before going any further, here are some tech specs on the Zastava M77:


Caliber: .308 Winchester
Overall length: 40.55 inches
Barrel length: 19.7 inches
Twist rate: 1:12 inches (an assumption—the M77 B1 is listed as having a 1:12-inch twist on Zastava’s site)
Unloaded weight: 8.6 pounds
Magazine capacity: ships with one 10-round, double-stack mag
Price: was available for $550 at time of acquisition, as of July 16, 2014 MSRP is $649.95
The M77 first caught my eye when I was searching for modern AKs in battle rifle calibers like .308 and 7.62x54mmR. The Russian-made Vepr series was appealing, but carried prices of $800 or more. I found the Zastava M77 listed on Classic Firearms’ website shortly before SHOT Show this year, and I was immediately intrigued. It was listed for $550—a significant difference from the Veprs’ tags. I made a mental note to check one out in person as soon as I could.

Spurred on by that interest, I stopped by CIA’s booth at Media Day at the Range and got my hands on an M77. After sending two mags’ worth of lead downrange, I was sold. I got back in touch with their media relations team shortly after returning home, and soon had a Zastava M77 waiting for me at my FFL, ready for testing.

After picking up the PAP M77, my first inclination was to convert it to something closer to its M77 B1 “milspec” form. However, I decided it’d be prudent to test out the PAP M77 in a more vanilla flavor, first with iron sights and then with an affordable scope and mount. My intent was to determine whether the M77, scoped or not, was worth its bargain price tag.

*****
First, it’s worth noting the PAP M77 PS’ major differences from most other AK-platform rifles.





_A close-up shot of the right side of the Zastava M77′s “reinforced” receiver, showing the bolt hold-open cut on the selector and the slant-cut back._

It features a stamped, 1.5mm thick slant-cut receiver, which means that the rearmost part of the gun’s receiver sports a diagonal cut. Most other AKs have what are referred to as flat-back or straight-cut receivers, which are (intuitively enough) receivers that terminate in a straight, boxy shape. The M77’s thumbhole Monte Carlo-style stock is made to mate properly with its slant-cut receiver, and slightly complicates finding an aftermarket stock that will fit. There are options, but most AK stocks simply won’t fly with the M77 without custom work.

Next, the M77’s recoil spring assembly is retained by a small pin manipulated using a button on the rear-left area of the receiver. To field strip or disassemble the gun, one depresses the retainer button and pushes the recoil cam forward toward the muzzle. After releasing the cam and button, the assembly will be “locked” forward and the dust cover can be quickly and neatly removed. To reassemble, simply reverse the process. This dust cover retainer is apparently a feature of Yugoslavian/Serbian guns, and I have to admit that the first time I field stripped the M77, I was wowed by the feature’s simplicity and utility. It makes removing and attaching the dust cover, a process that can sometimes be cumbersome with other AKs, incredibly quick and easy.

The PAP M77 PS also features a fire selector with a cut to hold the bolt carrier’s charging handle back, an increasingly common aftermarket addition to many American AKs. The bolt, however, does _not _lock back on the 10-round magazines currently available from Century. The cut selector does make keeping a safe and clear chamber straightforward, though.





_The left side of the Zastava M77′s receiver, showing the scope rail and recoil assembly retaining pin._

The Zastava M77′s receiver has an Eastern Bloc-style scope rail on its left side, though it is different from the rails more commonly encountered on AKs. It sits higher on the gun than other rails, and is slightly longer. It is designed to accept a Zastava-specific type of mount, but some other mounts available on the aftermarket will work. As explained below, I used an Arsenal SM-13 mount to pair a scope with the gun, and met with mixed success.

In contrast with most AKs currently sold in the United States, the M77 does _not _have a chrome-lined barrel. This was not a problem for me, as I didn’t plan on shooting any corrosive .308 through it, nor could I possibly ever afford to buy enough non-corrosive .308 to wear down the barrel. Being broke really can be blessing in disguise.

Apart from these notable differences, the rest of the PAP M77 PS is Kalashnikov through and through.

*****
The rifle was in great overall condition as delivered to me, but it sported a few handling marks. Those concerned about their guns lacking an impeccable finish should avoid the PAP M77 PS. Mine showed signs of “test firing” at the very least, in addition to assorted scuffs. For someone like me who sought out the firearm as an economical battle rifle, this was not an issue—I’ll be putting some significant wear on it myself.

Having shot a wide variety of AKs (of both the sporting and “military” variety), I was surprised to find that the M77’s high stock comb actually produced a comfortable cheekweld with iron sights _and _scopes. That’s a rare quality for most AKs. I enjoyed the M77’s sporter stock so much that I almost hesitated to replace it with an ACE folding stock—_almost._





_The author found that, in contrast with other “sporter” stocks, the Zastava M77′s stock facilitated a comfortable cheekweld with optics and irons._

During my first trip to the range with the Zastava M77, I sighted the rifle’s irons in at 100 yards and let fly. The rifle’s trigger breaks around the six- to 6.5-pound mark. There’s significant take-up before the break, but overall the trigger performed well enough. When I convert the rifle, I’ll be installing a lighter-pulling Tapco G2 trigger to hopefully tighten up shot groups.

Over irons, Wolf 148-grain .308 five-shot groups at 100 yards produced roughly three-inch groups on average—basically what I’ve come to expect from Russian commercial steel-cased ammo.

On a later range trip, I attached my Viper PST-equipped SM-13 mount to the gun. After three sighting-in groups, I sought out five-shot “performance” groups at 100 yards. With Federal American Eagle 7.62x51mm 168-grain OTM, I was able to get down to repeatable 1.5-inch groups over a three-group period. Unfortunately, after my third group, the SM-13 mount came loose due to a failure on my part to adequately tighten the mount’s QD lever using the mount’s castle nut. Following my user error with the SM-13, I fired a few more Wolf 148-grain groups over irons and again got five-shot groups that averaged about three inches. So far, at no point during my experience with the rifle (400 rounds over five months) have I experienced any reliability issues, as is to be expected with an AK-pattern gun.
_*Manufacturer and type of bullet Average group at 100 yards (inches) Number of five-shot groups Best group (inches)*
Federal American Eagle 7.62x51mm 168-grain OTM 1.5 5 1.5
Wolf .308 148-grain FMJ 3 10 3
_
Accuracy-wise, the PAP M77 PS performs as it should for an affordable semiautomatic .308 with plinking and premium ammo. I expect that with even better match-grade .308 and stable glass, I could tighten up my groups a bit further.

I wouldn’t call the rifle “beefy” in any sense of the word, but it handles the recoil of the .308 round with ease. A small-framed shooter, who couldn’t weigh more than 110 pounds and joined me on the firing line for one of my test trips, had no problem firing magazine after magazine through the M77—benched and off-hand.

The rifle shoulders well and doesn’t feel disproportionate, as some longer-barreled .30-caliber battle rifles often do. The sporter stock facilitates good cheekweld with optics or iron sights, and the pistol grip is fat and comfortable. No complaints can be levied against the M77 from an ergonomic standpoint.
_*****_
I’m very impressed with everything the Zastava PAP M77 PS offers. You get the power of the .308 Winchester round in the reliable, familiar format of an affordable Kalashnikov, with good accuracy to boot. There’s even a wealth of non-permanent conversion opportunities available on the aftermarket, which I haven’t touched in this review—look for a follow-up article shortly. Simply put, the Zastava M77 is the most fun you can have in .308 for under $700. Anyone looking to enter the battle rifle field without breaking their bank would be remiss to pass on this gun.
















*TECH Specs*
*Caliber*
.308 Winchester
*Action*
Semiautomatic
*Operating system*
Kalashnikov pattern long-stroke gas piston
*Magazine type*
Proprietary 10-round mags
*Barrel length*
19.7 inches
*Overall length*
40.55 inches
*Weight unloaded*
8.6 pounds

Review: Zastava M77 PS Rifle - OutdoorHub

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mi-24

М70B1


















М70АB2


----------



## Mi-24

М72

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mi-24

M-21


----------



## Mi-24



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mi-24

М-76

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mi-24



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ConcealCarry

Own Scorpion CZ999, love it.



proka89 said:


> I am opening this topic to present to you one of the most important companies of the Serbian defense industry (Since i am the only active member from Serbia )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## proka89

Zastava M21 new design:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amaa'n

some of the .223 Zastava sporter rifles have landed in Pakistan for Civilian market, they are with Bolt action type stock (---i have been a huge fan of Zastava, own EZ9, carry it with me and fire down range --- never failed me ---- but finishing of these sporter rifles is really not upto standard -- machine marks, rough edges, laser engraving now standardized --- not what i was expecting ---


proka89 said:


> Zastava M21 new design:


----------



## proka89

balixd said:


> some of the .223 Zastava sporter rifles have landed in Pakistan for Civilian market, they are with Bolt action type stock (---i have been a huge fan of Zastava, own EZ9, carry it with me and fire down range --- never failed me ---- but finishing of these sporter rifles is really not upto standard -- machine marks, rough edges, laser engraving now standardized --- not what i was expecting ---



Problem with Zastava is that first they were under sanctions in 90's. Than they were bombed in 1999, and after that in 2002 Yugoimport was selling weapons to Liberia which was under sanctions (at the same time we were also selling weapons to Iraq ), and because of that Serbian defence industry together with Zastava ended up under embargo until 2007. So Zastava ended up in lot of problems. You have to understand that Zastava based their business on being the major supplier of arms to large Yugoslav army, and selling a lot on international market. After the 90's they lost their largest buyer (Yugoslav army), and they were almost constantly under sanctions and embargo not to mention being bombed for around 15 years.

So Zastava didn't really had a time or money to modernize production lines, they are making some progress in that direction in the recent years, but it's going slowly. And when we are talking about their sporting rifles program, finish on those rifle is nothing to write home about, but on the other hand they are well made, reliable, with good ergonomics, and they are cheap.











So yes i agree that Zastava should pay more attention, and polish those rifles a bit, before sending them to a buyer. but they don't really give a crap. They are basically military grade weapons manufacturer, so they treat their civilian program in a similar way. It's solid, it works, pack it and send it away. So most people in US or Canada buy Zastava sporting rifles, because they are cheap and well made, and after that they refinish the rifle themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mir Balach Marri

Zastava makes one of the best Tokarev TT.

what is the price of cz 99 precision (.22 rifle) in pakistan


----------



## MastanKhan

balixd said:


> some of the .223 Zastava sporter rifles have landed in Pakistan for Civilian market, they are with Bolt action type stock (---i have been a huge fan of Zastava, own EZ9, carry it with me and fire down range --- never failed me ---- but finishing of these sporter rifles is really not upto standard -- machine marks, rough edges, laser engraving now standardized --- not what i was expecting ---




Hi,

Is it the M70 or M808---and how much is it going for!

The wood stock is not polished---it is oiled----if you can take it off---sand it and do your own varnish---it will come out really nice.


----------



## Amaa'n

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it the M70 or M808---and how much is it going for!
> 
> The wood stock is not polished---it is oiled----if you can take it off---sand it and do your own varnish---it will come out really nice.


It is the M70 but with Sporter stock, kind of something made for Canada, mag capacity also 22....
Last i recall it was retailing for 240k Rs......i dont think we can get rid of machining marks on the Receiver



MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it the M70 or M808---and how much is it going for!
> 
> The wood stock is not polished---it is oiled----if you can take it off---sand it and do your own varnish---it will come out really nice.


It is m2010 that we have here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

